# Where can I find daily iron ore price and chart?



## btomo (6 September 2014)

SEARCHING FOR IRON ORE DAILY CHART


----------



## burglar (6 September 2014)

btomo said:


> SEARCHING FOR IRON ORE DAILY CHART





http://www.infomine.com/investment/metal-prices/iron-ore/

chart-of-the-day-iron-ore/


----------



## pixel (6 September 2014)

btomo said:


> SEARCHING FOR IRON ORE DAILY CHART




Try http://www.macrobusiness.com.au/membership/
Not totally free, but if you really need the information, it's not a bad offer. You get what you pay for.


----------



## btomo (6 September 2014)

burglar said:


> http://www.infomine.com/investment/metal-prices/iron-ore/
> 
> chart-of-the-day-iron-ore/




thanks


----------



## burglar (6 September 2014)

btomo said:


> thanks



Hi btomo,
Welcome to ASF.


The Chinese Professor would like to know, "What will you do with this information?"


----------

